# SNOW!



## scubaman2151 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well Im basically snowed in. We have like 2ft of snow everyone, most of the drifts are like 5-7ft high and the apron has like 4ft of snow in it. I dont know how well our snow plow guy will be able to clear the driveway . I dont think I will be going to the pancake breakfast tomorrow.






Here is some pics:


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2008)

Does that mean more blueberry juice fr you since no 1 will be going or none at all?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well I talked to the person who is in charge of the breakfast and it is still going on, they said if I cant get out of the driveway they will send someone to come get me. I told them to send the firetruck to get me . (the breakfast is for the city). Anyway the snow plow guy came and he did a good job with the driveway so I should be going tomorrow.


Updated picture after snow plow guy:


----------



## Joanie (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had in this order... snow, sleet, freezing rain, power outage, rain, more freezing rain, snow, huge thunder and lightning all within a couple of hours! It's a perfect day to stay put!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone make "Snow Ice Cream" anymore?


----------



## moose (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck with the breakfast. People will find a way to be there, makes it a little more interesting now.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 8, 2008)

I really do love this weather. The more snow the better .
Scuba


----------



## Joanie (Mar 8, 2008)

Scuba...put your head close to your monitor...a little closer. There! I need to give you a whack!!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 8, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Does anyone make "Snow Ice Cream" anymore?



Do you mean Jack Wax?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup, I can tell you from experience that is snow! I hope you make it out tomorrow to your breakfast. Then you will need a good thaw to get rid of that stuff!


I hear you too Joan. This has been one of the grossest, yuckiest days I have ever seen. Not all that bad out because it's not waist deep snow, but just plain yucky. We only got the few inches of snow, but then it changed to the sleet. We have about 5 inches of sleet on everything on top of the snow. It's like one huge ice cream slushy cone. I don't think I have ever seen this much sleet. It was like a heavy rainstorm, only with temps at 20 degrees, it froze into sleet before getting to the ground.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't see out any of my north-facing windows because of the freezing rain has completely coated them! I went out to shovel and couldn't break thru the ice to get down to the snow below! I about broke my neck walking out of the garage! My dog (55 pounds) was walking on top of it all! She didn't know what to do!!




*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2008)

That's the stuff we got a few days ago. It was still there before this. You could walk on top of it if you could stay standing upright. It was funny watching people and pets try to walk across a slight incline. They would start at the top of the slope and end up at the bottom. This stuff today is all grainy, like icy sand. Very strange consistency. It is the heaviest shoveling stuff I have ever seen.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys.....IT"S Spring!!! here.


Joan I remember getting that kind of weather when I lived up north..wild....you can always talk about the weather. AAAStinke has been sending me pictures of snow and more snow...I think he spends most of his time on the roof.....shoveling.


Yous guys up north there are really getting it.


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Mar 8, 2008)

It's starting to get old now!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2008)

This stuff sure is getting to be a PITA. The temps dropped to near zero over night. Cindy got her car out of the garage this AM and stayed on top of the 4 inches of ice to get out of the driveway. I went out this AM to check things out and the ice cone had frozen solid over night. Everything is encased in 4 inches of ice- steps, diveway, walkways and all. I need to get my truck inspected tomorrow. They couldn't do it this past Friday so scheduled it for Monday at 8 AM. After 30 minutes of chipping ice I got a door open. I let the truck run for 30 minutes with the heater on and carefully began extractin it from it's icy tomb. I got it uncovered so I could see and tried to back up. It is now stuck in the driveway and won't come out. I'm not sure I will make it to my appointment or will need to rescedule for later this week when it might get to 35-40 degrees.


MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 9, 2008)

Post some pictures guys.


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, Ramona. You want pic's?





Suited up against the 38* morning here in _BRRRrrrrr_ -- MONTANA -- to take some _pictures_ of all the snow in my vinyard. 

It was a struggle... here in MONTANA -- but I made it back inside to post this picture so you could be jealous there in Texas of _all our snow_!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Post some pictures guys.




Here you are Ramona.


My poor little greenhouse.
















Is it time to prune yet?














My truck almost free of it's icy tomb. That's frozen sleet there, not snow.














My humble abode sitting waiting for spring to get here so it might enjoy the shade in all the trees coverd with leaves. Yeah right! Not quite yet.





*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 9, 2008)

I went to the woods today, thought it would be a little greener out there but lots of wildlife active. Not sure but I think the snake is a water moccasin. It had just eaten something and was too fat to move. And the Texas Mountain Laurel was in bloom (smells like grape jelly).


I'm enjoying your snow pictures and hope you will soon see some green.
Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 9, 2008)

Some snow stuck to the ice on my birch tree.






This is what's left after the snow had blown off one of my 60 foot maple trees. 






The trees all look like they were coated with diamonds in the afternoon sun!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 9, 2008)

I love a white Birch tree in the winter........... the tree disappears into the snowy background, leaving the darker smaller branches to seemingly just hang in the air........ with grace.........

I miss a white birch tree. Down here all we can get is what they call a river birch...... Which is a white birch with a severe sun tan.

Mowed my lawn for the first time (of many) this year..............

I love the smell of freshly mowed grass.

Peach trees are blossoming out as well as the raspberries, plum trees, crabapple and pear trees. Also got my first asparagus shoot coming up!

Looks like spring has sprung here.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 9, 2008)

Jobe! Come here! Get your ear down next to the monitor. Come on! Closer... closer... ****WACK!***




** Now, be quiet!*


----------



## Joanie (Mar 9, 2008)

Jobe's pretty mean, isn't he, Princess?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 9, 2008)

And to think as I shoveled the drive after getting home from work I told my wife I would much rather be mowing the lawn...smack him again please PWP!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was working on a smack from Joan............

Guess she's to busy shoveling snow right now.....





Thats why I moved from the north...... I hate the long winters. Beautiful place in the summer, doesn't get any better....... but not the winters.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 9, 2008)

Thought I would double check in case I was dreaming...nope, cant get the mower through the front or back yard..but at least Snow Plow Harry has cleaned up the road a bit


----------



## Joanie (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm still crying too hard to smack you, Jobe!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 10, 2008)

PWP do you people ever get sunshine!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a bit south of us the rain stayed rain and froze on everything making an icy mess. We got sleet they got freezing rain and this is what happened- sorta like Poor Joan....


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 10, 2008)

I got about 4" of snow on Friday - they let us go home an hour early. Most of it melted off Saturday and Sunday. Supposed to be 60F today. (Leaning into monitor for a smack each from PWP and Joan.)


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2008)

********WHACK********





























There! Have one from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I hope you have a nice spring soon Peter. How's the new house treating you guys?


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 10, 2008)

HA! I think I dodged a _'smack'_ from MY snow picture!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 10, 2008)

Boy, you guys go hammered with ice and snow....

Same old crap here.....Sunny and bright and not warm enough to melt...

Don't need anymore snow...we still have a lot of old snow....The first snow we got this winter never melted....it just stayed, and stayed and stayed.

Might get rain by Wednesday.

We are hoping for a new season someday.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 10, 2008)

Some of it melted today so that was good, the temp is supposed tobe around 50* tomorrow so that should help.


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2008)

How did the breakfast go? Did you get some more syrup?


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well............. As long as I'm getting smacked around anyways.........

I thought I would share a few pics from around my yard this evening.........

My Crabapple trees are starting to leaf out. I planted these last summer and after planting they (2 of them) started to bloom out. I picked the blossoms off, but I don't think they will blossom this year, which is fine, they need some time to adapt:






The plum tree's are starting to bloom out. I have 3 of these trees in the yard:





Peach trees are starting to open up a few blossoms. I have 5 of these trees in my yard and are very pretty when they are in full bloom:






Mutt and Jeff have been trimmed and are starting bud swell, so they have a couple more weeks. Along with the other 8 Muscadines I have along the fence and the 3 table grapes that I have.






There are a few of the arden plants peaking through the soil:

Asparagus:





Broccoli Rob:






And the spinach:






Rhubarb thats starting to poke through:






Raspberries are starting to get some green peaking out:






Elderberry's are starting to leaf out as well. These (2) are the Wildwood's that I got from that lady in Kansas last year. I trimmed them back this year to see if they would fill in some more this year and I think they will. I also took the trimmings and stuck them in the ground and they seem to be doing well also....... Might have more of these next year than I can handle.






The pear tree's are starting to get bud break and shud be in full bloom by next weekend:






And last but not least, is the newest addition to my yard, 2 Cortland Apple trees. I love Cortland Apples and can never find them down here. I was very pleased to find these 2 trees at a local nursery. They are starting to get fuzz on the tips so it looks like they will be leafing out soon. any apples this year will be picked off so the roots can get a good foot hold first:






And last but not least.......... My 2 yard play mates........:


----------



## Joanie (Mar 10, 2008)

You make a whole bunch of labels for a guy and this is what you get.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 10, 2008)

You get a vision............ of what life could be like...... will be like in just a few short weeks..........

It doesn't seem to matter when the bloom comes on, we all seem to reap the rewards around the same time of year........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 10, 2008)

Yummmmmm....I can smell spring just by looking at your photos....Love seeing the asparagus poking through...our favorite and first taste of spring.

Thanks for sharing them.

We are very optimistic that spring will arrive someday....usually by now we have had some snow melt and some signs of spring...Not this year....been winter for months now and no let up...but it will come...Hopefully soon and fast.

I gave away my saved-seed collection and it made space on my plant stand....so today I cleaned off the stand...will relocate the geranium, Black Currant cuttings and Louise Swenson grapes and start some garden flower seeds as well as the peppers/eggplant and few other vegetables real soon.....Then will really be in the spring mode.....

Would love to be outside digging in the dirt, or mud...but in the meantime take what we get....bright sunny days that hopefully will warm up soon.

Thanks again for the first signs of spring.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 10, 2008)

joeswine said:


> http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=10PWP do you people ever get sunshine!


I got sunshine today! But, there's not too much joy here. The wind out of the south blew the snow across the road, icing over what had been dry this morning, and driving on the east/west highway was NOT a good time tonight! I don't think it will be much fun in the morning, either...


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 10, 2008)

Poor Bert and I thought you'd like to see a picture of OUR flowers! Can you see them?


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 10, 2008)

Jobe! Go cut yourself a switch and start passing it around!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 10, 2008)

Before I get the switch.......... If I guess the right flower do I get a free pass?

Is it the White One?????????


LOL........... Couldn't resist hat one.............

Ok........ I'll get a bigger switch.........


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we need to make jobe run a gauntlet line. PWP gets to cut the switches and take the first whack! He needs to run the line through about 3 feet of ice covered snow!


Just kidding. We really do like to see glimpses of hope in the form of green. Glad there will be green somewhere in the country for St Patty's day.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2008)

All we have been getting here is rain and more rain, my new sump pumps life has diminished a few years in the last 3 weeks. All the rivers around here are at their peak and some floweth over, but my basements dry! Temps have been around 30-50 which is nice but the grounds are just mush so not much to do out there.


----------



## whino-wino (Mar 10, 2008)

We still have several feet of snow, but today the temps got up in the 40's












We even had 2 Snowdrops blooming outside of our living room window today






I sense something in the air.....could it be.....Spring??


No pics of the snowdrops, perhaps tomorrow if they decide to open again.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing blooming around here....the wind blows all the snow off of the fields into the front yard....

There is a pretty large bird bath in the middle of the photo, you can just see the top of it...gives you an idea of how much snow is out there...we know it can't last forever....can it????


----------



## whino-wino (Mar 11, 2008)

As you can see we still have quite a bit of snow here, but the last day or two has at least melted the snow right next to the house on the south side....








Upon closer inspection under the big window on the far end......








SNOWDROPS!!












There was one blooming yesterday, but my daughter decided to pick it. No big deal, this one looks like it might bloom pretty soon....


----------



## joeswine (Mar 12, 2008)

there is an end insight


----------



## Miss Rocky (Mar 13, 2008)

Does my heart good to see pictures of all that snow. Somehow it makes me feel warmer.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 13, 2008)

After a couple of spring like days, this is the scene this AM, 3/13


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh doesn't that look pretty!? Just a light touch of winter magic. Yeah right, pretty... pretty disgusting!








I just noticed your location there Barney


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 13, 2008)

Yesterday it hit 50*F...though only briefly....then it rained along with HUGE snow flakes that disappeared....today near 40*F and the snow is going fast....

Gives us some hope that spring might come...but we know it will snow again as March is our snowiest month...usually heavy wet stuff.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2008)

72 here today, Wild plums and other plants are beginning to bloom. Grass is turning green.i even mowed part of my yard or errr weeds this evening


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 13, 2008)

Barney, Send some of that our way. Ours is all dirty and icky!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks so peaceful, quiet, beautiful and cold..




Ramona


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 13, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Barney, Send some of that our way. Ours is all dirty and icky!


I thought it came from you!!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 13, 2008)

Waldo said:


> 72 here today, Wild plums and other plants are beginning to bloom. Grass is turning green.i even mowed part of my yard or errr weeds this evening


 Golly I hate to think of mowing!!!


----------



## swillologist (Mar 13, 2008)

Spring is getting closer. Red wing blackbirds and killdeershowed up today Grackles (blackbirds) were at the feeder yesterday. Robins were all over the orchard. The Canadian geese are flying in pairs now.


----------

